# Crow hunt video from this weekend



## bent barrel (Oct 2, 2010)

Well Darn the luck!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

You can hunt them year round on private land if they are being a "nuisance"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

